# Happy with Shimano's response to broken rods



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Just thought I'd share this sad story that has a happy ending.

Last year I bought two Shimano FishQuest fishing rods (as combos) from BCF. To cut a long story short, after only a handful of uses, both had snapped off at the tip where the clear glass met the black glass of the blank. So I write to Shimano last week to voice my disappointment in the quality of the rods to see what they could do for me. Just got a phone call from them offering me two replacement rods of a higher quality (Eclipse, instead of FishQuest)! That was in my mind, the best case scenario as I really didn't want to risk another pair of FishQuest rods. So in summary, whilst I think the FishQuest rods are crap, I'm extremely happy with Shimano's response to the issue. If only every company was this accommodating when there is an issue with their product.


----------

